# Problem



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

so all you know that im supposed to get me hedgie in a week but i only have $30 and i need $60 more and i dont how to earn the money because my mom wont let me help. and my sister told me i cant walk the dogs i was going to  and im just really upset because i have been so excited. i found the place where to put the cage and everything. and now i dont think i can do it anymore... but i really want one! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

There's not a whole lot a 14 year-old can do to earn money. Especially now that we're in a recession, people are going to cut back having a dog walker, lawn mowers, babysitters, ect.

You could look for a childcare position at a church, or apply to a pet sitting company in your area. I don't know, they might hire you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It you are having difficulty getting the money for the hedgehog alone, I'm really sorry, but it sounds like you had better wait until you have more saved up. I'm sure you've heard it many times before, but hedgehogs are not just an initial cost. Can you honestly expect your parents to pay for everything, when they have been so hesitant for you to get one? I think you should wait until you can really afford one.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I can tell you from experience how much it sucks having a hedgehog when your parents are not 100% willing to help you financially or otherwise. I had one in high school and it was a fight every time I wanted to buy something new for the hedgehog or if I needed to take him to the vet. Even when I was mainly spending my money on it my parents were annoyed because they thought that I should be saving my money. Now that I live on my own and make all my own decisions the experience is a lot better. Quigley is much better taken care of then Critter was. I'm not saying financial concerns just go away but having more freedom definitely makes the experience better overall.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> I can tell you from experience how much it sucks having a hedgehog when your parents are not 100% willing to help you financially or otherwise. I had one in high school and it was a fight every time I wanted to buy something new for the hedgehog or if I needed to take him to the vet. Even when I was mainly spending my money on it my parents were annoyed because they thought that I should be saving my money. Now that I live on my own and make all my own decisions the experience is a lot better. Quigley is much better taken care of then Critter was. I'm not saying financial concerns just go away but having more freedom definitely makes the experience better overall.


This is a great post, hedgielover. I agree, the parents not being exactly cooperative could very well be a sign they are not wanting to add to the family right now. Possibly they just don't want to confront you and say no. Doing so anyway could very well lead to more situations such as hedgie being sick and the parents putting off its care due to finances. When parents aren't invested, its an uphill battle.

Knowing now what it all entails to care for one, both as a hedgehog owner and just from being on this forum reading other people's situations, I would not want my own child to have one, they are very costly. Loveable and cute but much more costly than I ever imagined when I got my first boy.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you can't raise $90 to buy the hedgie, how are you going to raise the hundreds of dollars you'll need if it gets sick? Plus it should have a wellness check-up within a week or two of you getting it. How are you going to pay for that?? and ongoing food bills?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

As many people said, if you can't afford the initial cost of the hedgehog you won't be able to afford food, check up, toys, bedding cage etc. Getting the hedgehog is the cheaper part IMO. Whgat if you have an emergency costing 500$? I think you really should wait 'til you have more savings


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Dear Tali, I know you have waited so long and what a great disappointment this is for you. I also know that you love these little ones too much to ever risk their welfare for your own satisfaction. You are still very young to hold a part-time student job that would allow enough money to support your little hedgie. But the time will come. I know it seems like forever now, but it will be here. I also know this is not what you want to hear. But you are smart and you care, so you will think things over and decide what is best.


----------

